# 5 to 6 spd tranny swap.



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Is it possible to swap out the 5 spd tranny in my 09 rabbit for a 6 spd tranny from a 09 GTI. I found one in a junk yard and was wondering if it would require alot of fabrication or if i could modify my tranny. any ideas would help i a noob to the VW world.


----------



## stuvy (Jul 25, 2005)

short answer No. 
Long answer, with enough money anything is possible.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

compare how everything bolts up and see if they share a common bolt pattern, be ready to replace axles, clutch, and flywheel as well as shift linkage. I'd imagine a 1.8T 6spd would make a better swap


----------



## GearSlammer (Jul 4, 2006)

maybe you should wait until someone totals a 2010 golf. they come with a six speed if i remember correctly.

oops, turns out i was wrong. sorry.


_Modified by GearSlammer at 5:22 PM 12-7-2009_


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

based on how straight forward my o2j swap was I'd be inclined to believe a 6MT off a 1.8T could actually turn out to be kinda easy, but I haven't researched it. Look for 5 to 6 speed swaps on 1.8Ts to see if its an option


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

how much cheaper is the 6 speed from the 1.8T in comparison to the mkv's 5 speed?


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

i talked to NGP a few times about this subject, and they were looking for what 6spd trans will bolt up...that was back before they sold their worked rabbit, and i never found out what the verdict was even though im there all the time haha


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

the 2.5L trans has a bellhousing that ins nearlyy the same as a 020, 02J and 02A. all 4 cyl, housings. the VR6 will not bolt up to that setup.
you'd have to swap in a vr6 trans as well.

we'd do the job. 
NLS posted this on the VR6 in a rabbit? thread


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

*Re: (DRedman45)*

I don't see why it don't work... If a 1.8t tranny can be installed, why the 1.8t 6 speed can't be installed ????


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

well the only thing I'd worry about on the 6 speed is if the axles will work or if you'll need to figure out a solution.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *zaskar* »_I don't see why it don't work... If a 1.8t tranny can be installed, why the 1.8t 6 speed can't be installed ???? 


x10000000000. I'm pretty sure it's already been done. Not sure who though...


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 5 to 6 spd tranny swap. (KulturKampf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KulturKampf* »_Is it possible to swap out the 5 spd tranny in my 09 rabbit for a 6 spd tranny from a 09 GTI. I found one in a junk yard and was wondering if it would require alot of fabrication or if i could modify my tranny. any ideas would help i a noob to the VW world.

YES...it has been done already by DRGraphix.
here is a cut and paste from the thread:
« » 5:05 AM 4-18-2009 
I have been driving my 6-speed 2.5L Jetta for a few months now. Very nice. The ratios are well spaced, and there's a good cog for every curve! First is very short, you'll shift soon, but get off the line a bit quicker. 6th is almost equal to 5th in your transmission, so you'll see just about the same highway mileage. I get about 30mpg hwy doing an average of 75-80.
You DON'T need to modify the case in any way, it really does just bolt right up. You need to mix the bolts from both cars and purchase one separately (It's on the bottom of the transmission, and needs to be 10 mm longer than the stock bolt. I got mine from Fastenall) You will also need the transmission mounts on the driver's side. The dogbone bolts right up.
My transmission came from an '07 GTI. It only had 7,000 miles on it, and I'm using the stock clutch/flywheel. You need a GTI clutch and flywheel, starter, axles, and all of the plumbing connecting the clutch master to the slave. NOTE: VW had several axle models and they only work with certain trannies, so you should get the ones from the transmission you find, you can have them rebuilt if needed. If you can't get them, at least try to keep the VIN from the donor car, so you can order matching replacements (rebuilding is much cheaper, though). You don't need anything special for the hubs, the new axles just slide right in.
You DON'T need the shifter linkage, but you do need the new cable mount. I learned this the hard way: The linkage and cable themselves are identical, the bracket to mount the cables to the transmission is different. and the cables are crossed in the 5-speed application. To reverse this, you have to trace the cables to just under the heat shielding above the cat. There, you'll find a wire tie keeping the cables crossed. Just cut this tie and uncross the cables. You won't even need to adjust their length (which is adjustable, don't screw with it). This saves you from having to remove a lot of stuff to swap the actual shift box.
The swap is possible, but only easy with the right tools. After taking apart my whole subframe, I wish I could have just pulled the motor/trans combo out from above. Also remember, the 6-speed has an entire shaft of gears added to it (it actually has 2 different final drives). It's significantly bigger than the 5-speed and weighs nearly 40 lbs more. If you do this swap, seriously consider your suspension and your brakes.
I hope this helps. I seem to be the only person out here who's actually done this, but then again, maybe everyone else is too busy driving theirs...
Modified by DRGraphix at 12:48 PM 4-18-2009








this swap will not work on a 2.5L that has the C2 turbo kit installed because the 6 spd starter needs to be right where the turbo sits.I hope this clears up any confusions...


_Modified by darkk at 5:59 PM 12-14-2009_


----------

